# can some one explain to me what dnp is?



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I keep seeing it on this forum, I gather Its a fat burner, and again from what I've read its deadly if over consumed and abused.

I don't know what dnp even stands for...

Cheers.


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

Google it mate, its actually classed as an industrial grade poison, if you don't know what it is i would prob stay away from it


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

some crazy fckin body fat burner.

FCK THT SHYT!


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

just do a search for it on here, there loads of info , ive ran a couple of courses and it the best fat burner bar none


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dnp


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2,4-Dinitrophenol

There are tonnes of horror stories with DNP, having just done a 2 week stint on it, id say alot of them were down to pure stupidity!

Have a read up, Diggys DNP journal being the main one.

Personally didnt have any problems, lost 1st 5 in just over 2 weeks @200mg for the 1st week then 200/400rotation the week after, and will most certainly be doing another course in the future.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't plan to do any of it...I'm just a closet geek, and I keep seeing posts but no real info on it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

People wont hold your hand and drag you to it m8, use google and the forum search function


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

It's a serious fat burner. I've run a few cycles and it can be a bit uncomfortable but unless you do something incredibly stupid you shouldn't have a problem...


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I've had a decent google...

And to be fair..it doesn't flick my bean.

I'm pretty sure a good diet, maybe some clen and some good cardio will achieve the same end results.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

alan_wilson said:


> Well I've had a decent google...
> 
> And to be fair..it doesn't flick my bean.
> 
> I'm pretty sure a good diet, maybe some clen and some good cardio will achieve the same end results.


It's not my cup of tea either(yet!) but from what I understand you will not lose nearly the same amount of actual FAT using clen,good diet and cardio as you would DNP.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Considering the amount of high quality info there is on DNP on this forum alone, the ignorance surrounding it is staggering.


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

Best fat burner. Hate being on it. Love the end results. *Nothing* will burn fat as fast.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Before you try DNP you should try all the other fat burners.. you haven't really told us what you want to achieve and those could be suitable.


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

gduncan said:


> It's not my cup of tea either(yet!) but from what I understand you will not lose nearly the same amount of actual FAT using clen,good diet and cardio as you would DNP.


Not in the same time frame anyway.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Iv ran it twice and I hate it, makes me boiling hot and feel rough. Always gives me a horrendous sore throat aswell and i was drinking around 6litres of water. wont touch it again.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

6l probs not enough at a dose anything above 200mg


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

miguelmolez said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dnp


+1.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

you guys that have run it, were you on aas or not?


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

DNP http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2,4-Dinitrophenol Essentially a metabolic poison and cancer causing substance that causes extreme heat generation in the body leading to fat loss.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

gduncan said:


> It's not my cup of tea either(yet!) but from what I understand you will not lose nearly the same amount of actual FAT using clen,good diet and cardio as you would DNP.


I very much doubt that!


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

DNP- Deep Nasty Penetration.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

DNP = dumb numpty post


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Matt2 said:


> DNP http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2,4-Dinitrophenol Essentially a metabolic poison and cancer causing substance that causes extreme heat generation in the body leading to fat loss.


Exactly where does it mention that it is a cancer causing substance?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2012)

Found a great post off google explains it really well.



Skinny on DNP said:


> IUPAC name: 2,4-Dinitrophenol
> 
> Molecular formula: C6H4N2O5.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

J4Y_2012 said:


> Exactly where does it mention that it is a cancer causing substance?


It doesnt mention it in that wiki, however I use it in the lab to generate random genetic changes in cellular DNA (mutations) which can lead to cancer like effects or birth defects. All phenols in general are reported to be carcinogenic but usually need log term exposure over periods of months for these effects to be seen.

Safety data sheet for DNP http://www.iephb.nw.ru/labs/lab38/spirov/hazard/2_4-dinitrophenol.html


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> I very much doubt that!


You doubt what?I said you WOULDN'T lose nearly the same amount of fat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2012)

I read it as would aswell m8, apoliogies


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Dave said:


> I read it as would aswell m8, apoliogies


Well I'll let you off seen as I got a like,apology accepted!


----------



## Nohchi93 (Sep 13, 2012)

Matt2 said:


> It doesnt mention it in that wiki, however I use it in the lab to generate random genetic changes in cellular DNA (mutations) which can lead to cancer like effects or birth defects. All phenols in general are reported to be carcinogenic but usually need log term exposure over periods of months for these effects to be seen.
> 
> Safety data sheet for DNP 2,4-Dinitrophenol


Sorry for bumping ancient thread but can anyone give any additional info on this? It has been 3 years since this post and I'd like to know if there was any research on DNP and cancer. I've ran it many times so this made me worried to be honest

thanks


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

From what i have read dnp - dinitrophenol - is Ames-negative, meaning it not tumor-promoting. Its carcinogenic possibilities are not substantiated nor refuted by any studies whatsoever, so it's impossible to say either "yes it is" or "no it's not."

What we DO know about it is that it has never been implicated as a cause of cancer in a real-life situation, and that it has no toxic effects on the liver, kidneys, or cardiovascular systems--despite what the FDA has said.


----------



## MrPink1983 (May 31, 2015)

On it now, gd ****


----------

